# Cinnamon Mouse



## Obi-Don (May 13, 2009)

What two colors of mice do you have to breed to get a cinnamon mouse?


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Chocolate and Agouti, will result in Agoutis carrying chocolate and then if you breed the babies together they will produce a mixed litter of agoutis and cinnamon.

Or where do you live? I have several cinnamons, not show quality though.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Bit of a novice question here :? But we have a cinnamon doe but no cinnamon buck...will we need one to get cinnamons from her? We have agouti bucks which I assumed would work, but now Im thinking I was totally wrong :doh


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Agouti + cinnamon = agouti. If you haven't got another cinnamon, your best bet would be chocolate.


----------



## Peteyandthegang (Jan 20, 2009)

Thanks, we do have chocolates


----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

I have one cinnamon doe, and say I have an agouti carrying chocolate buck, can I get cinnamons out of this pairing?

Thanks, it's so strange how mouse colors work. :lol:


----------



## ian (Oct 3, 2008)

Depending on what the parents of the cinnamon and agouti were you would have a litter of 50% cinnamon and 50% agouti and all of the agouti would be carrying cinnamon.


----------

